# echec installation ATVflash



## jaybear (2 Février 2011)

Help 

Sur une ATV1 que j'ai depuis plusieurs années j'ai essayé d'installer filecore/ATVflash sans succès . 

j'ai downloadé le soft comme indiqué ,sur mon Mac mini , utilisé une clé USB neuve , copier l4OS de demmarage comme indiqué dans le manuel , branché la clef USB sur l'ATV1  , cela a demmaré l'installation et puis echec . 

j'ai donc reformaté la clé et reéssayé plusieurs fois , et la le processus d'installation demmare mçeme pas . 

quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?? 

Merci d'avance 

Jaybear


----------



## ubusky (2 Février 2011)

yop,

change de clé usb...

sinon faut ressayer depuis le formatage de la clé...

sinon je vois pas, car à un moment donné, chez moi, cela a fonctionné même si parfois il y a eu des échecs inexpliqués...


----------



## jaybear (15 Février 2011)

refait après formatage clef usb , et maintenant je n'ai meme pas l'écran de demlmmarage de l'installation ATV Flash . 

l'ATV s'ouvre normalement . 

pas terrible ATV Flash !!!


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Février 2011)

jaybear a dit:


> refait après formatage clef usb , et maintenant je n'ai meme pas l'écran de demlmmarage de l'installation ATV Flash .
> 
> l'ATV s'ouvre normalement .
> 
> pas terrible ATV Flash !!!



Ben je ne suis pas certain que ça vienne forcément d'aTVFlash...
Comme les contributeurs précédents, aucun souci avec deux ATV 1.
Par contre, comme cela t'as été dit, certaines clefs USB ne fonctionnent pas (pourquoi? ) pour cette manip. Et le conseil qui t'a été donné de changer de clé USB eût été utile à suivre... Manifestement la tienne ne communique pas avec ton ATV.


----------



## ubusky (17 Février 2011)

yop,

comme déjà dit, essaie de changer de clé usb...


----------



## jaybear (17 Février 2011)

ai changé de clef , ai re downloadé depuis le site ATV Flash , et toujours pareil ... 

Jaybear


----------



## ubusky (17 Février 2011)

yop,

quelle est la version de l'OS sur ton appletv?


----------



## jaybear (27 Février 2011)

ubusky a dit:


> yop,
> 
> quelle est la version de l'OS sur ton appletv?




je mets toujours mes outils à jour , donc c'est la dernière ...


mais de toute façon laissez tomber , j'ai maintenant en plus une ATV2 , donc airplay fonctionne .....

Merci quand même  a tous .


----------



## ubusky (27 Février 2011)

jaybear a dit:


> je mets toujours mes outils à jour , donc c'est la dernière ...



d'où probablement l'origine du jailbreak pas possible...


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Février 2011)

ubusky a dit:


> d'où probablement l'origine du jailbreak pas possible...



Non, non, aTVFlash fonctionne parfaitement avec le dernier firwmare/OS de l'ATV1.


----------



## ubusky (28 Février 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Non, non, aTVFlash fonctionne parfaitement avec le dernier firwmare/OS de l'ATV1.



ok, c'était pas ce que j'avais lu...


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Février 2011)

ubusky a dit:


> ok, c'était pas ce que j'avais lu...



En fait tu avais dû lire en diagonale 
C'est en cas de mise à jour de l'OS que ça risque de devenir problématique. C'est pour ça que les concepteur ont pensé à désactiver (en option) toute mise à jour automatique de l'ATV.
Maintenant, je réalise un truc, on parle bien tous de ça ?


----------



## ubusky (28 Février 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> En fait tu avais dû lire en diagonale
> C'est en cas de mise à jour de l'OS que ça risque de devenir problématique. C'est pour ça que les concepteur ont pensé à désactiver (en option) toute mise à jour automatique de l'ATV.
> Maintenant, je réalise un truc, on parle bien tous de ça ?



Oui, oui,... je suis d'accord avec toi...

Mais il m'avait semblé avoir lu lorsque j'avais jailbreaké mon ATV1 qu'il fallait laisser l'OS 3.0.1 et ne plus l'upgrader... mais c'est vrai que depuis, la version du jailbreak a pu aussi s'adapter au mise à jour de l'OS...


----------



## jaybear (1 Mars 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> En fait tu avais dû lire en diagonale
> C'est en cas de mise à jour de l'OS que ça risque de devenir problématique. C'est pour ça que les concepteur ont pensé à désactiver (en option) toute mise à jour automatique de l'ATV.
> Maintenant, je réalise un truc, on parle bien tous de ça ?


 

oui oui , il s'agit bien de ATV Flash décrit dan cette page ... 

Encore une fois merci et à une prochauine ....


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Mars 2011)

Ben désolé de ne pas avoir pu t'aider plus que ça...


----------

